# Whats a good engine / arch dressing?



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm looking for a durable, easy to apply, engine and arch dressing. Currently when I can be bothered to take the wheels off I use 303 aero or Megs #38, both very good I might add:thumb:. 

But ideally what I'm looking for is a spray on and forget solution to apply at every wash to keep the arches looking showroom black.

Any ideas guy's?

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

For the times I've got the wheels off, I use AG Bumper Care gel. 
For other times a quick squirt of AG Vinyl and Rubber Care takes care of the weekly tart-up! Squirt on round each wheel-arch then when finished a quick wipe off of the excess. Done inside 2 minutes!

Dave


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Megs Hyper Dressing is what your after Matt. Spray on and walk away job done. Think C&S sell it, it is about £38 for 5 litres and mixes 1:1 so works out at £3.80 p/litre which is cheap as chips compared to other stuff.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Or Depending on the shine you want 1:4


----------



## S-M (Apr 19, 2006)

car pride tyre shine (old formula) is very good under the arches, although trying to find the old formula now is pretty hard, the new stuff is just like a silicone spray, which is not half as good IMO, but then again it is for tyres and not spraying under arches :lol:

77p a tin from the local cash and carry


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can only second Daffy, Megs Hyper Dressing is superb, 1:1 for sheer gloss then 1:2 gloss, 1:3 satin 1:4 subtle look

I'm sure some one on here may be able to sort you a sample out before buying a gallon:thumb:


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Totally agree with Hyper Dressing - use it all the time on arches, tyres and engine bay.


----------

